# Blood Angels and Dark Angels codexes next to come



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

https://www.warhammer-community.com/2017/11/03/news-codexes-heroes-blood-glorygw-homepage-post-3/

Just in from Blood & Glory, we’ve got some exciting announcements; from the next 3(!) codexes, to a new hero for Warhammer Age of Sigmar, to Shadespire’s latest warband, to a way you can celebrate your favourite hobbyists.
Firstly, we did tell you you’d be getting 10 codexes this year, and we can confirm that the next two will be… (dramatic fanfare please):
Codex: Blood Angels and Codex: Dark Angels!












Both of these Chapters are firm fan favourites in the Warhammer 40,000 community, and their new codexes are packed with all sorts of awesome content designed to bring them up to speed with their brethren who adhere more closely to the Codex Astartes. You’ll find Stratagems, Warlord Traits and updated lore, as well rules for including the arsenal of the Primaris Marines in your Blood Angels and Dark Angels armies. 
Not to worry, servants of Chaos; 2018 will be kicking off with a new codex for Chaos Daemons, all the better to slay the servants of the Corpse-Emperor (or just anyone who gets in your way) with.












--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hrm, makes me feel that this knocks out both Sanguinius and the Lion as potential primarchs to return next, as Games Workshop surely would have driven the hinting and hyping through the roof for them, as their codexes wouldve been an ideal time to introduce them. So it puts Russ in the lead now, id say due his cameo during Wrath of Magnus, with Vulkan as a close runner up, as he surely would be the foil to beastmode Ghazkull Thraka in Warzone Armageddon (Ullanor)


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

While I look forward to see what tastey new rules and units the B.A and D.A receive, I worry about how much they will be overly caricatured again, you can only stick so many blood drops, wings, hoods and swords on models


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

B&C claims to have a leak of the dark angels book already. If this is true..
Dark angel book leaks! Rules - + DARK ANGELS + - The Bolter and Chainsword


book has been leaked

Preorder on the 2nd of December
Available on the 9th of December

A few changes in a couple of units. Points moving to match the vanilla codex.

No Sammael in Sableclaw in the codex

Black knights and deathwing terminators may now be upgraded to a command squad (1 per army) this basically gives them the bodyguard ability.

Now the juicy stuff

Abilities

And they shall know no fear

Inner circle
This unit automatically passes morale checks. In addition it may reroll at to hit rolls against Heretic Astartes and all to hit and to wound rolls against Fallen in the fight phase

Ravenwing
If this unit moves it gains a 6+ invulnerable save to all shooting attacks. If it advances it gains a 5+ Invulnerable save to all shooting attacks

Grim Resolve 
All UNFORGIVEN units may Overwatch on a 5+ and will only lose one model to a failed morale test 

Have the same space marine stratagems as vanilla marines with the exception of
Masterful marksmanship 
Cluster mines
Tremor shells

Also access to these unique stratagems

Fury of the First
2CP
Use this stratagem in your shooting phase. All plasma weapons may use the supercharge weapon template but ignore any mortal wounds that would be caused by a roll of 1.

Repent for Tomorrow You Die 
Unforgiven Stratagem
1CP
Use this stratagem before overwatch, the UNFORGIVEN unit may fire overwatch at full BS.

Teleport Homer
Unforgiven Stratagem 
2CP
Play at the beginning of your turn. Any DEATHWING unit may deepstrike from reserve within 9" of an enemy unit as long as it is within 6" of a RAVENWING UNIT

Deathwing Assault
Unforgiven Stratagem
2CP
Play at the beginning of your turn, any DEATHWING unit entering by deepstrike may fire twice or add 3" to a charge roll this turn.

Same standard space marine Warlord Traits as vanilla marines with the following unique ones.

Unforgiven
Hold at all costs
Your warlord and UNFORGIVEN units within 9" of your Warlord may roll a D6 for every wound sustained, on a 5+ it is ignored. 

Unforgiven
Courage of the First Legion
UNFORGIVEN units in your army may use your Warlords Leadership for morale checks.

Deathwing
The Hunt
Any enemy Character that your Warlord slays in the fight phase grants one victory point

Ravenwing
Rapid Manoeuvres
Your warlord and any RAVENWING units within 6" of him may add 2" to all move, Advance and charge distances and add +1 to all JINK rolls

Relics

Sacred standard
Only one sacred standard can be taken per army

Standard of Devestation
All UNFORGIVEN units within 9" of the standard may fire twice in the shooting phase and automatically pass morale checks. 

Standard of Retribution
All UNFORGIVEN units within 9" of the standard may attack twice in the fight phase and automatically pass morale checks. 

Standard of Fortitude
All UNFORGIVEN units within 9" of the standard when suffering an unsaved wound may roll a D6 on a 5+ the wound is ignored and automatically pass morale checks. 

Mace of Redemption
S+3 Ap-3 D2
If a unit suffers damage from this weapon reduce WS by 1 until the end of the next fight phase.
Against Heretic Astartes weapon is AP -4

Lion's Roar
When attacking with this weapon, choose one or both of the profiles below. If you choose both, subtract 1 from all hit rolls for this weapon-
Boltgun 24" Rapid Fire 1 S4 AP0 D1
Plasma 24" AssaultD3 S7 AP-3 D1 

Foe Smiter
Rapid fire 3 S4 AP-1 D1

Monster Slayer of Caliban
S+2 AP-2 D d3
If this weapon causes at least one unsaved wound roll a D6 on a 6 the model is removed from play. Does not effect models with the VEHICLE keyword 

Shroud of Heroes
The shroud of heroes confers a 4+ cover save and for each unsaved wound roll a D6 on a 6+ the save is ignored

And finally the biggest news in my opinion

*Lion El’Jonson
M 8"
WS 2+
BS 2+
S 6
T 6
W 9
A 7
Ld 10
Sv 2+

Hope Melee Melee S+2 AP -3 D 2 If you roll a wound roll of 6+ for this weapon, it inflicts Mortal Wounds instead of its normal damage.

Despair 18” AssaultD3 S8 AP -3 D3 If a unit suffers any damage from this weapon, roll a D6 on a 6 the unit suffers D3 Mortal Wounds

And they shall know no fear

Master of the First – If your army is battleforged, you receive an additional 3 CP if Lion El’Jonson is your Warlord.

Armour of the Order – Lion El’Jonson has a 3+ invulnerable save. In addition all UNFORGIVEN units within 8” receive an 5+ Invulnerable save.

Blade Master - For every unsaved wound Lion El'Jonson causes in the fight phase he can immediately make an additional attack. This ability can only be used once per fight phase.

Master Strategist- each time a stratagem is used roll a D6 on a 4+ the CP for that stratagem is not spent

I Primarch – You can re-roll any failed hit and wound rolls for friendly UNFORGIVEN units within 6” of Lion El’Jonson
*
from B&C
Inner circle on Facebook posted it. Looks pretty legit.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

The Lion waking up next was the smart bet, so it seems both possible and even likely. So, place your bets (or write a few words) on how this was accomplished. Here's mine:


Thus, his work in Ultramar done, Guilliman went to the Rock and spoke to his brother. "Wake up, Johnson. For your legion has grown emo beyond even Curze's and I don't want to deal with it."

And the Lion of Caliban awoke from his slumber and blinked. "I realize that you needed a shock to wake me, but that sounds impossible."

The Regent of the Imperium merely pointed his brother at the figures in dark green in the corner.

Lion el'Johnsons mighty shoulders slumped, yet he merely sighed and set to work. And there was much wailing and gnashing of teeth.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Makes me wonder what the Blood angels might get to compare with a primarch. My bet would be a powerful sanguinary triumvrate consisting of Dante, Mephiston and the Sanguinor, all empowered by the spirit of the angel as long they remain together. all 3 of the chosen ones pooling their powers together.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

That list of DA stuff is total BS. I saw it posted originally in a Fb group and the guy got blasted pretty hard by the membership, pretty sure he's now banned from posting at least there if not elsewhere it was put up.

As for BA the Sanguinor could be a Primarch level unit. He sure pulls it off in the books.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Seem rather more likely that the Blood Angels won't get anything - if, indeed, the Dark Angels do. That's actually the usual for the current set of Codices.

Of the Codices so far, only two came with new models 
Space Marines - Full Primaris release (Space Marines always get new toys with every new book)
Death Guard - Full release, they weren't exactly a specific army before

Since that, however...
Grey Knights - Grandmaster Voldorius (Existing model, Triumvirate of the Primarch)
Adeptus Mechanicus - Belisarius Cawl (Existing model, Triumvirate of the Imperium)
Craftworld Eldar - Eldrad Ulthuan (Existing model, Death Masque boxed game)
Tyranids will get a new Start Collecting box... with existing models.
Chaos Space Marines - nada
Astra Militarum - nada


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm banking on no models for either Codex, though dice would be nice. One could always hope for resculpted models but my wallet is very OK with it being spread out :laugh:


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

BoLS is serving another intriguing bit that seems credible. Seems pretty legit that GW would do a followup to Gathering storm with new triumvrates.

40K RUMORS: The Narrative Moves Forward - Bell of Lost Souls

There’s talk out there on what GW is planning to recapture the magic of this year’s Gathering Storm series.

This year saw the Gathering Storm three part series pull 40K forward kicking and screaming. Cadia blew up, Biel-Tan got fractured, A new Eldar god rose, Guilliman woke up from a very, very long nap. It was awesome and each book was accompanied by a “triumvirate boxed set” that game us awesome character minis, both old and new.


We got all of this at the very tail end of Warhammer 40k’s 7th Edition, but while the rules’s didn’t last the narrative and the minis did – dovetailing right into 8th Edition.
Industry professionals tell BoLS to look for something along the same lines in the near future.


There will be a new narrative-campaign book coming shortly.
It will be accompanied by a triumvirate set.
The contents will be a Primarch – Lion El’Jonson
A existing Blood Angel character
A new character
This sounds very similar to the Triumvirate of the Primarch set which included


Guilliman
Cypher
that grey knight dude… Grandmaster Whatshisface
 Things we don’t know.
Only 1 book was described but based on GW’s pattern for Q1 of this year It’s hard to believe they wouldn’t want to knock out another trilogy.
There are obvious tie-ins and low hanging fruit left over from the first Gathering Storm trilogy that fit into the just announced upcoming codexes like a glove. For example, we know Fulgrim has multiple appearances and speaking parts in Gathering storm. He’s an obvious choice for the next Chaos Primarch. GW just announced that Codex Chaos Deamons will be the first codex of 2018. Interesting… For that matter there has been talk of a plastic Great Unclean One and a possible Keeper of Secrets for well over a year too. Again the potential for one/both of those to make a grand entrance right around the time both a new 2018 narrative arc and a Chaos Daemon codex is coming seems like match made in heaven.


My biggest question about Lion El Jonson isn’t what would happen upon his return (he can just wake up Snow White style – full of righteous fury and scurrying Watchers in the Dark) – but what his rules would be? He’s kind of vague in the rules department compared to the other Primarchs and I have no idea what GW would give him to make the Dark Angels unique. He’s one of the primarchs who didn’t do all that much during the Heresy – half Tarzan, half King Arthur.
_Put me down for rerolls to hit on all Dark Angels plasma weapons on the tabletop, and no gets hot.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_I think the Blood angel character might be Mephiston, as Dante surely have his hands full managing the ruined Baal post the tyranid invasion and assisting all the battered successors. Whereas Mephiston have been quite adventurous of late, and his books is clearly setting him up for something major as something is changing in him.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Things the Lion would need rule-wise:
-Survived his youth on a Death World. So high Toughness... MIGHT be a (passive?) Psyker, he's shown a good amount of signs (and an ability that sure looked like a Force Weapon activation to me) though we never outright see him toss smites around.
-It was a two-horse race between the Lion and Horus for the position for Warmaster, no matter what the other Primarchs may have wanted - as per Guilliman. So he pretty much needs a Leadership of WTF, a large bubble of rerolls and/or some sort of Commissar-like ability. 
-Pretty damn good swordsman. Probably not going to get daddy to part with another flaming sword, though.
-Something to showcase his willingness to resort to orbital bombardment. Seriously. While Guilliman and Sanguinius headed for Terra, he went into the backlines of the traitors introducing their worlds to the joys of Exterminatus on a level the Inquisition has never since equalled. Let's not forget he even got in a strike on Macragge and - obviously - bombed the crap out of his own Caliban.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Shandathe said:


> -Pretty damn good swordsman. Probably not going to get daddy to part with another flaming sword, though.


It's lucky that Cypher was swanning around with a massive sword on his back, then.


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

Plot twist; sanguinius isn't actually dead....


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Brother Dextus said:


> Plot twist; sanguinius isn't actually dead....


Have you heard something?


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

No, but i have heard rumors that the lion isn't actually coming back, and was in fact disinformation deliberately put out there.... 

The shadow wars begin....


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

^ I flat out said that last page, glad the internet it catching up :laugh:

As I said I saw the person post that list and get, what looked like to me, chased off the internet by a lynch mob carrying torches.


----------

